# Anesthesia productivity



## TammyW (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how many anesthesia cases you code per day?

I am trying to get an idea of what a reasonable expectation is.

Thank you very much!


----------



## danastiff (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: anesthesia productivity*

I am fairly new so right now I do around 100-120 per day. Eventually, I am expected to range from 250-300. Hope this helps.


----------

